# Just saying hello



## pickles (Jun 5, 2013)

Thought I'd just post this here as I don't see a proper introduction forum.  Not much to say, just been a lurker for awhile and decided to make an account.


----------



## Null (Jun 5, 2013)

I think you're the first person to ever make an introduction, so hello.


----------



## Surtur (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Head on through the first door to your left to pick up your complimentary 6pack of fanta, join the cackling throngs of christorians discussing whatever idiocy chris has done now, and for your own sanity and mental health stay away from the lolcow forum unless you have had several glasses of pure benzine to calm your nerves.


----------



## spaps (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Holdek (Jun 5, 2013)

pickles said:
			
		

> Thought I'd just post this here as I don't see a proper introduction forum.  Not much to say, just been a lurker for awhile and decided to make an account.



Hello pickles.


----------



## Niachu (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## LM 697 (Jun 5, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## Night Terror (Jun 5, 2013)

Hullo, chap.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Bugaboo (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello.


----------



## Male (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a feeling you and I are going to be the _bestest_ of friends!


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi-hi.


----------



## champthom (Jun 6, 2013)

Welcome.

We have an introduction thread somewhere, you're welcome to post in that. But this is fine too, I suppose.


----------



## Fialovy (Jun 6, 2013)

maybe we need an introduction board or something


----------



## MaxiPad (Jun 27, 2013)

Something something hello.


----------



## TL 611 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hahahaha you're not that femininepad guy are you?


----------



## IcyHotWings (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome.


----------

